# [SOLVED] No Sound On Web Pages?



## activedial

hI,
I am running WinXP with a Realtek AC97 audio soundcard/driver i think, any way for some reason i cannot get any sound on any on-line streaming video or music on web pages, but i can play music fine on my speakers when i listen to music on my media players. I have tried Internet Explorer-Tools-Internet Options-Advanced-Allowing sound on video & web pages. I just do not know why i cannot listen to any sound when on web pages, can anyone please offer any advice to help me with this please?


----------



## Terrister

Are you saying no web pages make sound or the streaming video has no sound?


----------



## activedial

Terrister said:


> Are you saying no web pages make sound or the streaming video has no sound?


Thanks for reply, well i get no sound at all on web pages, but on streaming video i get no sound at all. Like when i go on a site like u-tube.com i can't hear anything and also when i go on e-card sites i get no sound when i choose cards with sound. It all used to work but then one day it all just stopped working? Also in my taskbar i used to have a sound icon which has gone and i can't get back either?


----------



## Terrister

Have you tried to system restore back to when it worked?


----------



## activedial

that is a good idea but i stupidly turned off system restore as i read it can speed up PC performance! doh!


----------



## uzir

*same problem here. Partial fix but...*

I also recently found that my volume icon had disappeared from the system tray, and that streaming videos no longer had audio.

I reinstalled xpsp2, and got the volume icon back, but still have no sound on streaming video. Apparently a bunch of codecs were wiped from my system? I dunno, but am currently downloading codecs and am hoping to rectify the problem thereby.

I have found, while researching this problem, many recent posters that have suddenly experienced this problem. Perhaps some exploit recently released? Any information would be appreciated. Virus and spyware scanners report no infections, but that is little comfort.


----------



## toreupfeet

*Same here*

I am experiencing the same problem. I noticed it the day after I installed Windows Media Player 11 Beta and a number of video codecs. I am convinced that it was one of those installations that brought this on. I tried to do a System Restore but found that all my previous restore points had vanished. I have some hotkeys that control audio levels (Fn key + F3 to mute sound, etc) and have noticed that these no longer work. My audio icon has disappeard from the taskbar even though the box is checked to have it appear if I go to the Control Panel. Only Windows Media Player and my InstantAudio player give me sound. I have no idea what to do about this. Anyone who does, please email me at


----------



## toreupfeet

*Fixed It*

:sayyes: 
I fixed it. Click these two links. The second one is what did it for me, but the first one might be important too. Save to your desktop and run them. I got sound back immediately afterward. Big smile.

http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/audiosvr.reg
http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/netvol.reg


----------



## activedial

*wow, it works thank you, thank you, thank YOU!!!*

oh and thank you again! i have had no sound on my web pages for such a long time i never thought i would get the sound back again unless i reinstalled everything all over again but thanks to the 2 links u gave me, its fixed!


----------



## gkild8

Hello,
I'm having a somewhat similar problem as ActiveDial had. When streaming video/audio from some websites I don't get any sound. The weird thing is that some websites I am able to to get sound (websites like break.com, youtube.com, etc.). However, with other websites I can't get any sound, for example I'm trying to watch some baseball highlights at mlb.com but I can't get any sound through the on-site media player. Also I tried to stream an audio feed from a website through Windows Media Player 11 Beta 2, but the audio didn't work. The visualization told me that sound was coming through the player just not the speakers. Music/video files I have on my computer work fine. One day the sound just stopped like other people in this thread, I think it might have been after I installed some codecs or rolled back my old version of WMP 10. Sorry I wrote so much.

edit: I downloaded those two reg edits but they didn't work.


----------



## alanp119

Toreup feet 

I kneel in appreciation
Well done..after a year of pain you gave the solution...well done.


----------



## AussieAl

To Toreupfeet
Thank you, thank your. Your solution worked for me. I can now let my hair regrow.
Superb


----------



## ecc83

*web sound*

Just an observation. I do not know about the rest of the world but you cannot listen to bbc uk streams unless you download RealPlayer; don't! It is VERY invasive, google Altreal and get that, it just hides away and gives me the bbc. Why can't all software be as nice?

*Real Alternative*


----------



## weird_name_lah

Hi... I'm new to this forum and was looking to people with similar problems with mine... I really want to thank toreupfeet and whoever's involved cause indeed it was registry problem... Phew... Been looking tons of forums here and there and no one can sense its a registry problem... Thanx lots...


----------



## Andrea004

*Help me plase*



toreupfeet said:


> :sayyes:
> I fixed it. Click these two links. The second one is what did it for me, but the first one might be important too. Save to your desktop and run them. I got sound back immediately afterward. Big smile.
> 
> http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/audiosvr.reg
> http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/netvol.reg


Hi, I got problems with the links you posted, I clicked them, but they just sent me to the source code of those regedits. Please reply me, I have visited Kelly's Korner and I think it really would help me, but I couldn't find that tip. Thank you for your help.


----------



## weird_name_lah

Ow... Now that you say it the site seems to have problem... Can't google either. I have the registries so if you don't mind I'll send them to your email through attachment? PM me your email ad if you want... I dun like uploading to yousendit, megaupload, etc... Yupp...


----------



## ximenaep

*Re: Fixed It*



toreupfeet said:


> :sayyes:
> I fixed it. Click these two links. The second one is what did it for me, but the first one might be important too. Save to your desktop and run them. I got sound back immediately afterward. Big smile.
> 
> http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/audiosvr.reg
> http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/netvol.reg


___
I tried this files, but had trouble with my regedit. But I got the solution with the following instructions: (using WinXP)

copy the following text to a text file (including the "Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00"):

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Drivers32]
"midimapper"="midimap.dll"
"msacm.imaadpcm"="imaadp32.acm"
"msacm.msadpcm"="msadp32.acm"
"msacm.msg711"="msg711.acm"
"msacm.msgsm610"="msgsm32.acm"
"msacm.trspch"="tssoft32.acm"
"vidc.cvid"="iccvid.dll"
"VIDC.I420"="i420vfw.dll"
"vidc.iv31"="ir32_32.dll"
"vidc.iv32"="ir32_32.dll"
"vidc.iv41"="ir41_32.ax"
"VIDC.IYUV"="iyuv_32.dll"
"vidc.mrle"="msrle32.dll"
"vidc.msvc"="msvidc32.dll"
"VIDC.YVYU"="msyuv.dll"
"wavemapper"="msacm32.drv"
"msacm.msg723"="msg723.acm"
"vidc.M263"="msh263.drv"
"vidc.M261"="msh261.drv"
"msacm.msaudio1"="msaud32.acm"
"msacm.sl_anet"="sl_anet.acm"
"msacm.iac2"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\iac25_32.ax"
"vidc.iv50"="ir50_32.dll"
"wave"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer"="wdmaud.drv"
"VIDC.WMV3"="wmv9vcm.dll"
"VIDC.VP40"="vp4vfw.dll"
"msacm.voxacm160"="vct3216.acm"
"MSVideo"="vfwwdm32.dll"
"MSVideo8"="VfWWDM32.dll"
"wave1"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi1"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer1"="wdmaud.drv"
"aux"="wdmaud.drv"
"vidc.VP70"="vp7vfw.dll"
"vidc.X264"="x264vfw.dll"
"VIDC.FPS1"="frapsvid.dll"
"vidc.VP60"="vp6vfw.dll"
"vidc.VP61"="vp6vfw.dll"
"vidc.VP62"="vp6vfw.dll"
"vidc.DIVX"="DivX.dll"
"VIDC.UYVY"="msyuv.dll"
"VIDC.YUY2"="msyuv.dll"
"VIDC.YVU9"="tsbyuv.dll"
"VIDC.DRAW"="DVIDEO.DLL"
"VIDC.YV12"="yv12vfw.dll"
"wave2"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi2"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer2"="wdmaud.drv"
"aux1"="wdmaud.drv"
"wave3"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi3"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer3"="wdmaud.drv"
"aux2"="wdmaud.drv"
"VIDC.MSUD"="msulvc05.dll"
"wave4"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi4"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer4"="wdmaud.drv"
"aux3"="wdmaud.drv"

Save it as missing.reg (Make sure you include the Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00 line) and then go to the your registry and import the newly created file.

It solved my problem!!!


----------



## michelleuk76

*Re: No Sound On Web Pages?*

ximenaep you are an absolute genius ..iv been fiddling about with my pc for weeks now with no luck ..then i stumbled upon your post and "hey presto!!" thanks very much man your the bestray:


----------



## Boping

*Re: No Sound On Web Pages?*

ximenaep

Yes. sorted it for me. N1


----------



## rhddatsundude

*Re: No Sound On Web Pages?*

TUF

OCT 2008 and your post is still helping people! Thanks so much for posting the fix. Been without sound on webpages for a few months now and just got around to fixing it. 

Any idea on how to get the sound icon back on the menu bar?

Cheers, Kirk


----------



## starlite_angel

*Re: No Sound On Web Pages?*

Dude you are the bomb  I have had no sound on my bebo site or any other live-streaming site for six months and just clicked those link and boom now I have sound, thank you thank you thank.


----------



## Scyther

*Re: Fixed It*

Hi i'm new to this so here's my ?, i've downloaded both files but could you please tell me in what program file do i save it as a text file, ie notepad, word, because i'm confused, many thanks


----------



## cijeay

*Re: No Sound On Web Pages?*

scyther, paste it in notepad and save it as missing.reg and put the dropdown menu to "all files". then double click and accept.

anyway, didn't work for me. i guess my long search continues...


----------



## marianjax

*Re: No Sound On Web Pages?*

Thanks a lot ximenaep,your post solved my problem..i've been facing this for about 4 days .your tip solved it ,Thanks !!!


----------



## pooer2

*Re: No Sound On Web Pages?*

I have had the same problem too - I found the problem to be when I upgraded IE the sound stopped working on webpages...

The fix was; Highlight your Volume icon (bottom right hand corner) and choose "Mixer" within the menu the IE sound had been automatically set to Zero - Simply turn the volume up and hey presto! sound on all webapges again!
Silly I know, but who would have thought an upgrade would have set the volume default settings to OFF! Another MS materpiece I believe...

Hope this helps?


----------



## tokman

*Re: Fixed It*



toreupfeet said:


> :sayyes:
> I fixed it. Click these two links. The second one is what did it for me, but the first one might be important too. Save to your desktop and run them. I got sound back immediately afterward. Big smile.
> 
> http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/audiosvr.reg
> http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/netvol.reg


hi this is tokman, I to had the same problem with loss of sound on webpages and I copied your links and installed them but no luck.So then I decided to restart my computer and see what happens, and guess what, I got sound back on webpages. Thanks heaps for your advice.:wave:http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/wave.gif:wave:


----------

